# HELP IVF But they dont want me to take the BCP!!



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi were new here and are starting ivf and I thought u had to take the pill but they dont want me to but didnt say why any ideas anybody


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Rainbows treasure,

Sorry to sound unhelpful, but it sounds like you really need to get in touch with your clinic as ask them to explain this all to you.

It is their job to make sure you understand everything about your cycle and as we don't know your medical details, it is really impossible for us to know exactly why this has been recommended.

Have you got a number for clinic questions?  I would just ring up and be honest and say you are not sure about the cycle and please could you explain.

Best of luck,
Daisy
x


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,

As Daisy says I would contact your clinic to explain.

But just to put your mind at rest I've cycled with two clinics now with three fresh cycles and have not have the BCP prior to starting, different clinics do different things. I have taken it prior to starting a frozen cycle but that was it. Please don't worry just phone your clinic and ask them to explain the protocol they will follow.

Best of luck, sending you every positive wish
L x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Clinics have different drug protocols.  I have had 2 fresh cycles and 1 frozen and have never had to take the pill.  You really need to speak to them, as they should have gone through your drug protocol with you.

X


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Thankyou for your replies we are back at the hospital to be shown how how to do the injections monday so ill ask some questions then x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have had 4 cycles of IVF/iCSI and never taken the pill, my new clinic does this but I had never heard of it before and have been with a really big clinic, speak to your clinic and ask them but I really don't think it's something to worry about. Good luck xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

I've had 2 cycles and never taken it. As I understand it (I may be wrong, I'm sure someone will post if I am) the only reason clinics ask you to take BCP is if your cycles are irregular so that they can start your drug regime on a certain day. so its used for a short period before TX to get your cycles regular.

I hadnt heard of it till I started posting on here, I thought it was very odd that we are all trying desperately to have a baby and the clinic tells you to use contraception!

Nicxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think my clinic purely use to control timing of everything to fit in with their timings! I am on it now but have never used before and have our gorgeous little boy. 
Good luck


----------

